# Expatriate Study



## a9mike

Hi, everyone! I'm currently conducting a study on personality traits and expatriats. I'm looking for participats, both expatriats and people who have never lived abroad. Participants will take a short survey (10-15 minutes). If you are interested in participating, have questions about my study, or want verification of my status as a student, please contact me! Thanks!

Anissa Mike
SNIP


----------



## Bevdeforges

Let me suggest that for anyone looking to post a request for participants in a "study" or "survey" it would be a very good idea to indicate in your initial request:


the nature and purpose of the study


the school, class or organization you are doing the study for


any consideration for the participants (remuneration or advance copies of the resulting paper or article)

I think many of us are only too happy to help out legitimate students or surveys that are for good causes. But there are lots of scams out there and it pays to be careful.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## a9mike

For my study, I intend to compare the personality traits of expatriates to the personality traits of nationals. I hope to determine if there is any personality trait correlation in expatriates. Right now I am looking for both expatriates and nationals. As someone who has worked and lived abroad in Korea, this is a topic I have been curious about, and I am very excited to see the outcome. Participants will complete a short survey on demographics and a personality assessment (The Big Five Inventory as developed by O.P. John, E.M. Donahue, and R.L. Kentle) consisting of 44 statements. 

This study is being done as part of a Statistics course and I also hope to use it for my grad school application. I am willing to send out the results.


----------



## a9mike

Participants should be from the U.S., U.K., Australia, Canada, or New Zealand and need to have already obtained their Bachelor's Degree.


----------



## a9mike

Thainews said:


> Ok i will contact you :clap2:


Send me an e-mail (snip)and I will get you a copy!


----------



## maud

I posted a survey in this forum yesterday and it was deleted by a moderator 
I am a student at the Institut de Management et de Communication Interculturels in Paris. Why allow some students to do their studies and prevent others from doing the same?


----------

